# Her deal,His way (Naruto/Sakura)



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 10, 2006)

A/N- My first SakuraNaruto fic. Yay! This is by far my favorite couple. All right, let?s start the story!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


?Ino, are you serious??
?Yeah. Unless you?re scared.?
Biting her lip, Sakura thought to herself. ?Am I scared?? Ino sat cross-legged on her bed beside Sakura. ?I don?t know why if you are. You know Naruto likes you. So it?ll be too easy to get him even more wrapped around your finger. You know I?m right.?
?I never said you weren?t.?
?Okay then, so we got a deal??
??yeah Ino, we got a deal.?
?Lovely.?

	The deal was that if Sakura could make Naruto putty in her hands, then Ino would back off Sasuke, just a little bit. Even if it was just a school?s girl?s dare, it made Sakura nervous. She would never admit to Ino, or anyone else for that matter, but Naruto was looking more and more?sexy everyday. And he was getting more mature. Looking down at her walking feet on the dirt road, Sakura cursed to herself about promising to do the deal. ? I dunno why?d I agree to do something so stupid.? Walking with her head down, Sakura suddenly bumped into someone, falling on top of them. It was Sasuke, and a laughing Naruto stood beside him. ? Damn Sakura.? Naruto said as he crouched over the fallen teens. ? You tryin to get Sasuke?s goods by any means necessary!? Sakura immediately jumped up, glaring at the blonde haired boy. ? Oh, you be quiet Naruto! Why are you hanging out with Sasuke anyway? I thought you two hated each other.?


	?We do.? Sasuke interrupted, picking himself off the ground, and dusting off. ?We?re just going to the same destination. Me, Naruto, Neji, Lee, and a few other guys are gonna have a few battles, just for a little training.? Sakura?s eyebrow rose. ?No girls are coming??
A cocky grin appeared on Naruto?s face.? Oh there?ll be girls. But I doubt they?ll be training.? Sakura blushed slightly at Naruto?s innuendo. ?Well, what if I wanna go?!? Her voice sounded like a defiant child?s. Naruto shrugged. ?Whatever. We?ll be in the cleared out part of the woods. Might wanna bring Ino along so you won?t feel left out.? Signaling to Sasuke he was leaving, Naruto walked away, leaving Sakura there to fume.

?Who does he is? Telling me to bring Ino along, like I?m some little girl!? It seemed that Naruto had grown out of his childish immaturity, leaving behind his Sakura adoration as well. Now he was a cocky teenage boy, not the preteen that would easily let Sakura use his affections against him. Sakura sighed. What had she gotten herself into?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A/N- And the first chapter is done! Well, how was it? I wanna know, so please Review! ^^


----------



## quizzlix?! (Oct 10, 2006)

I LIKES IT!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 10, 2006)

Even though i am a naruhina fan ill still read it cuzz you made it


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2006)

lol cool more!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 10, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Even though i am a naruhina fan ill still read it cuzz you made it



I Love you!


----------



## Kouu Koigokoro (Oct 10, 2006)

So very wonderful!


----------



## quizzlix?! (Oct 10, 2006)

plz make more! 

what exactly is sakura supposed to do? i hope it's not what i think it is


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 11, 2006)

I like it A LOT and Im SO NOT a NaruSaku fan. But please go on!!! (Even though its Naru Saku I hope theres more Sasuke in it...!)


----------



## boooabdo (Oct 11, 2006)

I like it (^_^)


----------



## cryodragoon (Oct 11, 2006)

you know... i haven't read many fanfics yet but... i must say this is the best... even after just one chapter...

continue!!!!! we command thee...


----------



## quizzlix?! (Oct 12, 2006)

^DON'T FORCE HER TO DO ANYTHING! pleeeeaaase make more


----------



## naruhina26 (Oct 12, 2006)

well good story, but I like you`re Naruhina better


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not bad, Not bad at all, when is the next one out?


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 12, 2006)

yo i like this story but the naruhina better i guess because im a fan of thier pairing but  yhea me too i hope she isnt going to do what i think she's going to do i can see it now  pink hair and wishker marks lol    but  imagine   what thier kids could look like


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 14, 2006)

yo chibi w/e u make its awesome even though i'm a fan of naruhina i support this pairing cause U made this FF!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 17, 2006)

Chibi-USA please dont let this thread get lost in the lost threads of time


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 17, 2006)

Tanaka Ichiro said:


> Even though i am a naruhina fan ill still read it cuzz you made it



Same here.


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Good start....BTW how old are they now in this fic?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Oct 18, 2006)

einsteinmasters1 said:


> Good start....BTW how old are they now in this fic?



I wanted to make them around 16, so think about that age.

And I really wanna update this fanfic, but school's been really hectic lately


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 18, 2006)

oh well skool is a better priorty because u need an education to get a good life, we dun wanna screw ur life because we got too greedy keep it coming but keep it good but take as long as u need


----------



## narutofan251 (Oct 21, 2006)

i like it post more soon


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Oct 21, 2006)

ninetailednaruto said:


> yo i like this story but the naruhina better i guess because im a fan of thier pairing but



As for me, I don't mind narusaku, but I'm just a little more partial to naruhina.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 30, 2006)

i'm good for both actually more more on narusaku now


----------



## Vance (Oct 31, 2006)

come on! you posted only one story!! more more more please!


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't believe I just found out about this....*cries*
But seroiusly how you come up with these original themes is f%cking briliant(excuse my language), you deserve a FC in your honor.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 1, 2006)

Mookville90 said:


> I can't believe I just found out about this....*cries*
> But seroiusly how you come up with these original themes is f%cking briliant(excuse my language), you deserve a FC in your honor.



I love ya Bro    But I really like for my themes to be different, because no one wants to read an overdone storyline.  So I try to keep it as original as possible.


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Nov 3, 2006)

good beginning story!! you should continue


----------



## huey253 (Nov 3, 2006)

AznEnigma69 said:


> good beginning story!! you should continue



yes, please do =)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 3, 2006)

You really should


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 6, 2006)

i tottally agree to continue and off topic is there a FC alrdy made for chibi-USA?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 7, 2006)

itachifire said:


> i tottally agree to continue and off topic is there a FC alrdy made for chibi-USA?



Nope, though I don't think I really deserve one. And Itachi, I think you think my name is  USA. It's not :sweat It's pronouced Oohsaa. Sorry for picking a weird name


----------



## HarunoClan (Nov 7, 2006)

Any idea when the next chapter is coming out?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 7, 2006)

Right now 

A/N- Alright, it's the second chapter. Hopefully you guys will like it, so enjoy ^_^
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

“Sakura, slow down! I can't keep up with you when you're in 'determined mode'. It's bad on my heart." Ino whined as she walked in a fast pace behind Sakura. “You’re 16 Ino. You have no heart problems."Sakura snapped as kept up her speed. Ino giggled.
“What’s so funny?"
“You, Sakura! You let Naruto get to you! From what you're telling me, he was only teasing. Why are you so mad?!"
“It’s hard to explain."
“Actually it's not. You're just threatened by Naruto's newfound attitude."
Sakura walked even faster after hearing this. "That's so stupid! Why would I be threatened by the way he acts?" Ino grabbed Sakura's forearm, making her stop in her tracks. "Because, Sakura, he's not the immature idiot he used to be. Now he's one of the boys we sneak a glimpse at when we pass by them. I know you've noticed, every girl in Konoha has. And now you have to make him yours."
Sakura closed her eyes for a moment, then opened them back as she looked at Ino. “Then I better get started, shouldn't I?"

~~~~~~

“Ino! Sakura! Didn't expect you guys to come here. “Shikamaru said as Sakura and Ino arrived at the training site.” What? Is this 'no girls allowed'?" Ino replied as she sat down in one of the many lawn chairs. Shikamaru laughed. “It’s the complete opposite. But I still didn't expect you guys to come. “Seeing Sakura still standing, Shikamaru kept talking.” I saw Naruto earlier. He's over there." Shikamaru pointed, and Sakura's jaw almost dropped at what she saw.

Naruto sat in a lawn chair, with a leaf village kunoichi sitting in his lap. She had one hand playing in his hair, the other laid on his chest. The blonde haired boy whispered something slyly in her ear, making her giggle, then continued his conversation with Lee. Sakura couldn’t believe her eyes. ‘Are you kidding me?!’ Her inner Sakura roared. ‘Is he supposed to be some kind of playboy or something?! Why I outta…’ Sakura walked over to them, putting on a false smile. “Hi Lee. Naruto.” She forced out. Lee seemed surprised to see her, while Naruto had a look on his face as if he barely noticed her. “Sakura, did you come to train?” Lee asked, making conversation. “Yup, though it seems some of us have different intentions.” The kunoichi on Naruto’s lap rolled her eyes at the comment. Kissing Naruto on the cheek, she got up. “See ya later Naruto.” She said seductively. “Bye Anya.” He replied. And with that, she left.

“Sasuke’s that way Sakura, so you and Ino can go play over there.” Naruto said in a bored tone. “I’m not here for Sasuke, thank you!” Sakura snapped out. “I’m actually here to train, unlike ‘little miss Anya’! “ Getting up and putting his hand on Sakura’s chin, he teased the pink haired girl. “What, ya jealous?” Sakura blushed deeply, snatching her chin away from Naruto. “Hey guys, maybe we should go over there!” Rock Lee nervously interrupted, confused at the scene before him. “It looks like Kiba is going against Choji. “ Seeing Sakura give Naruto a death look, Lee grabbed Sakura’s wrist, dragging her towards the battle. Naruto followed, with an amused look on his face.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A/N- The second chapter has come and gone! Did ya like it? Did ya not? Either way, review!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job Chibi! Keep it up!


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2006)

I loved it! So far its one of my favorite pairing fanfics! Keep going! *reps*


----------



## Jenna Berry (Nov 7, 2006)

I liked it ^^

You had a few grammatical errors, but overall good


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 7, 2006)

Kitsunejenna said:


> I liked it ^^
> 
> You had a few grammatical errors, but overall good



I read over it, but I can't find the errors. Could you tell me where they are so I can correct them?


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2006)

I know its not directed to me, but usually when charcters are speaking, each dialouge from one character is a new paragraph.

For example:

You wrote yours like this: "I like this" said Naruto. Sakura said, "I like it too." ETC....

Write it like this instead:
"I like this," said Naruto.
Sakura said, "I like it too."
ETC....

---

If you're going to publish it on like fanfiction.net, I suggest an editor so you'll get more reviews. ^_^


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, those errors! So sorry, but I'll definitely try to make the next chapter in that format. It's just that style of story seems to take up excess room, but I'll get use to it.


----------



## Chee (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you get Chap. 3 done soon. ^_^


----------



## elektroniks (Nov 8, 2006)

WOW!!!!!
This is awesome, I'm I the only one who LOL'ed when Sakura got jealous?
Keep going plz!


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Nov 8, 2006)

I like how it's going so far, Chibi.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very good, very good. pleze write more


----------



## InoSakuShine (Nov 8, 2006)

Great job Chibi! This is good!!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

Great job. Please write more and update.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll update as soon as I can!


----------



## Mushroom-Chan (Nov 10, 2006)

This rocks! I love it!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 12, 2006)

this rocks out loud its awesome and off topic for Chibi have u finished the epilouge for consequence of force? anyways REPS for u because this is my 2nd fav pairing.


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

Update update plz


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 15, 2006)

yea yea update can't wait to see whts gonna happen with sakura


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 15, 2006)

Great fanfic! Love the plot.

I can't wait to read the next chapter. I hope you update soon. 

But no pressure.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 20, 2006)

no preassure but can't wait for another update1!!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 20, 2006)

I thought that i already replied but i didn't.  Sakura is going to have a hard time getting to Naruto, but i didn't like him being a "playboy"


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 21, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:


> I thought that i already replied but i didn't.  Sakura is going to have a hard time getting to Naruto, but i didn't like him being a "playboy"



Sorry  But Naruto being like that plays an important part in the storyline, if it's any consonlation, him being like that does have a purpose


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 21, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> Sorry  But Naruto being like that plays an important part in the storyline, if it's any consonlation, him being like that does have a purpose


mmm............ok


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 21, 2006)

naruto=playboy??? wht????


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 22, 2006)

itachifire said:


> naruto=playboy??? wht????



He is the pimp of all pimps in Konoha, you should have noticed by now.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 22, 2006)

Not bad =P In fact, I liked it.  I'll be on the lookout for the next chapter ^^


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 22, 2006)

Pimps of the pimps of the whores.....whoa did that make sense?


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 22, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> The deal was that if Sakura could make Naruto putty in her hands, then Ino would back off Sasuke, just a little bit.



i love it! its now my fave fanfic! got a question though..what do you exactly mean by that quote? putty in her hands? no idea...LOL


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 23, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> i love it! its now my fave fanfic! got a question though..what do you exactly mean by that quote? putty in her hands? no idea...LOL



Haha, didnt even think about that is was "putty".


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 23, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> i love it! its now my fave fanfic! got a question though..what do you exactly mean by that quote? putty in her hands? no idea...LOL



By putty in her hands, I meant making Naruto like those guys who do everything for there girl, but usaully get treated like crap. That made sense, right? :S 

Oh, and just to let you guys know, I'm having a bit of a writer's block right now :sweat But hopefully it'll pass quickly!


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 23, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> By putty in her hands, I meant making Naruto like those guys who do everything for there girl, but usaully get treated like crap. That made sense, right? :S
> 
> Oh, and just to let you guys know, I'm having a bit of a writer's block right now :sweat But hopefully it'll pass quickly!



Aww, that sucks. I want to see what happens in the next chapter. 

Can't wait to see it. But don't feel pressured.


----------



## Rise Against713 (Nov 23, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> By putty in her hands, I meant making Naruto like those guys who do everything for there girl, but usaully get treated like crap. That made sense, right? :S
> 
> Oh, and just to let you guys know, I'm having a bit of a writer's block right now :sweat But hopefully it'll pass quickly!



I hope it does. this is a good fanfic and it would be a shame to end it


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 23, 2006)

stupid writers block u have struck again!!! UGH!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 26, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> By putty in her hands, I meant making Naruto like those guys who do everything for there girl, but usaully get treated like crap. That made sense, right? :S
> 
> Oh, and just to let you guys know, I'm having a bit of a writer's block right now :sweat But hopefully it'll pass quickly!



oh now i get it...tnx...now where's the next chapter?


----------



## sepe-taichou (Nov 26, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> oh now i get it...tnx...now where's the next chapter?



You do realize she just said she had writer's block right? Give her some time.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 26, 2006)

dummy give her some time, let her chill, u noe go mellow and then u will deliver us some good stuff!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 26, 2006)

well ok...its just that i get thirsty for more...once i read something cool, then i get freaked out if i cant get more doses LOL...keep it up!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 27, 2006)

so its a drug to u ....ok....and chibi has that writers block gone yet or do i need to pound it


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 27, 2006)

It has been a while since the last update.....I hope she doesn't bust a DameWren......That would be sad...  NEW CHAPTER SOON!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 28, 2006)

now im dying over here....i need the next chapter!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 28, 2006)

Tha#1Stunna said:


> It has been a while since the last update.....I hope she doesn't bust a DameWren......That would be sad...  NEW CHAPTER SOON!!!



A DameWren...what's that?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 28, 2006)

Chibi-Usa said:


> A DameWren...what's that?



DameWren was the creator of the fanfics Two Halves and Twice Shy. She finished the FF Two Halves and wrote 3 chapters of Twice Shy but never finished that said fanfic which annoyed many people. 
So basically Stunna is saying he/she hopes you don't just stop this fanfic without finishing.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 28, 2006)

No, I will definitely finish it! But it just might not be finished in a timely fashion...-___-;;


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 28, 2006)

Very good, just read it for the first time, good going


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Nov 28, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> DameWren was the creator of the fanfics Two Halves and Twice Shy. She finished the FF Two Halves and wrote 3 chapters of Twice Shy but never finished that said fanfic which annoyed many people.
> So basically Stunna is saying he/she hopes you don't just stop this fanfic without finishing.



Yea that's correct.  And I'm a he...I am also one of those annoyed people 

As long as you finish the FF im happy...even if it takes a while!!


----------



## kithicdame (Nov 29, 2006)

hey guys! umm NaruHina26 continued the Twice Shy FF and it is good! i mean great! you should check it out!  

bout this fic...pls continue as well and pls finish it! i am also annoyed when good stories are left hanging...i really like this plot so pls pls pls pls do continue!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 29, 2006)

kithicdame said:


> hey guys! umm NaruHina26 continued the Twice Shy FF and it is good! i mean great! you should check it out!
> 
> bout this fic...pls continue as well and pls finish it! i am also annoyed when good stories are left hanging...i really like this plot so pls pls pls pls do continue!



I have already read NaruHina26  continuation of twice shy, and i am not doubting that it is good. Because to be honest it's great and i admire NaruHina26  for keeping the story going. 

***********sorry for speaking about twice shy on your thread Usa.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Nov 29, 2006)

It's no problem Deidara.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 29, 2006)

oh yea Chibi dun do Damwren....that was harsh to the ppl who read Two halves, maybe we should name sumthing after you...


----------



## rasengan569 (Dec 1, 2006)

chibi post update now


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 1, 2006)

I sowwy but I have no update to post.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 1, 2006)

LOL c'mon ppl dont give up on her...or him yet!!


----------



## rasengan569 (Dec 2, 2006)

wot is this fanfic finished now


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 3, 2006)

sheeesh..she still have that writer's block...aw heck


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 3, 2006)

It is a great story so far i can't wait for the next part


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 3, 2006)

Ha, Chibi look at how many fans you got! We're all waiting on you-but its going to make the update that much sweeter.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 7, 2006)

A/N- Wow, I am sooo sorry it took me so long to update. But this is one of those chapters that is a bit of filler, but moves the storyline up just a little bit. Anyways, enjoy, or at least try to -___-;;

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

	?So, who do you have your money on?? Rock Lee asked to Sakura, who sat in between him and Naruto. The three sat on the sidelines with everyone else as Kiba and Choji fought. Sakura shrugged, making Lee sigh in desperation. She hadn?t spoke since the little incident with Naruto, who was now laid back in his seat. Lee was almost overjoyed when Ino and Tenten came over, standing in front of Sakura.

	? Lee, have you seen Neji around? I know he wouldn?t miss out on the chance tp knock someone around. ? Tenten asked, her and Ino pulling up two chairs. Lee answered by shaking his head. Naruto sighed.? He?s probably doing what I would be doing right now if Sakura didn?t come around.?

	Immediately, Sakura snapped up, as if an invisible cord had jerked her up. ? Excuse me?! I didn?t interrupt a thing!? The girl?s silent demeanor instantly turned into a defensive one. Naruto rolled his eyes. 

?Do you have to yell? I?m right here.?

Tenten, Ino and Lee watched wide eyed as the two bickered.

? I wouldn?t have to yell if you weren?t so dense!? Sakura snapped.

? Oh, I?m the dense one? That?s ironic.?

? Irony? What are you talking about??

?I?m talking about you Sakura. You?re jealous beyond belief, and for some reason you think I?m don?t notice. But I do, trust me.?

	Sakura suddenly felt like she was left naked in front of the four other teens. Naruto?s words were extremely accurate, and it was embarrassing. ? I have to go!? Sakura blurted out, standing up and rushing away. She ignored Ino?s and Tenten?s voices as she ran away from them. She didn?t know why she felt so awkward at that moment, just that she had to get some space.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
A/N- I?m not too proud of this chapter. It didn?t progress that well, it?s really short, and although it?s on the right track, I wish I could?ve taken another road with it.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, not bad.


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 7, 2006)

This Was Good!!!  But way too short........


----------



## uchiha-alia (Dec 7, 2006)

....need update.....great first two chaps though


----------



## bumike99 (Dec 7, 2006)

It was pretty good not as good as the other ones though i can't wait for the next one still


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 9, 2006)

i want more! i finished reading that chapter in like, 13 seconds? really, its nice but way too short...like an appetizer...well no, its like amuse bouche..


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 9, 2006)

I know, I just wanted to post that so you guys knew I didn't abandon this fanfic.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 10, 2006)

so i hope the next chapters are just around the corner right?


----------



## Vencet (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey good real good i enjoyed it i give it to thubs up


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep it is good


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2006)

Good chapter, but way too short.


----------



## DeDFishDonTFloaT (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't feel rushed, let your creative juices simmer.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 11, 2006)

how about adding ANBU in the storyline?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 12, 2006)

dummy plug said:


> how about adding ANBU in the storyline?



:sweat Unfortuanately, I haven't even seen the ANBU yet.


----------



## Shino Bambino (Dec 12, 2006)

I haven't seen any "naruxsaku" ff's lately. So, I'll have to add a +1 to this to your score....

10.8 1/2/10 oranges.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 12, 2006)

well ok...wait, what timeline is this fanfic occuring?


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, it's like this. I have them at an older age, around 16. But the thing is, I myself haven't actually advanced that far. So this story is 100% spoiler proof, simply because I no none.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 14, 2006)

well ok...now on to the next chapter!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 17, 2006)

Sadly, I'll have to postpone this fanfic until further notice. I'm not abandoning it, I'm just crazy busy lately. Sorry you guys.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 17, 2006)

oh well..ok ok we understand...merry christmas guys!


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 19, 2006)

oh well just post before christmas plz because we're all busy during christmas(me?i'm busying spending time with my family by beating up my little bro for breaking my arm, that douche)

well Merry christmas!


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll try to post before christmas break is over


----------



## Rise Against713 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ awesome, merry christmas


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 22, 2006)

Good FF and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey chibi, I came back after a logn time to see fi u havent gotten in a few updates but u only had one new one


----------



## DarkChidori (Dec 22, 2006)

hey she had a writer's block dun diss her for it


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 23, 2006)

hey no need to put her down tanaka, she is trying her best!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Dec 23, 2006)

lol, She knows im not trying to put her down.


----------



## elektroniks (Jan 10, 2007)

cool cant wait for the next one


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2007)

Samez0r herez0r :S


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh my god,I feel so bad you guys. I haven't updated in such a long time...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 12, 2007)

Chibi-Usa said:


> Oh my god,I feel so bad you guys. I haven't updated in such a long time...



Do it at your pace, if you are rushed by other people it won't be as good as it could be.   If people like it, they will wait.


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for that Otousan!


----------



## shobu (Jan 13, 2007)

Take the time you need to update it. I really like this Fan-Fiction especially it includes my favorit couple NaruSaku.


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 14, 2007)

yea its ok as long as ur wit us, its totally fine


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 14, 2007)

no updates yet? well happy new year anyway!


----------



## Rise Against713 (Jan 14, 2007)

dummy plug said:


> no updates yet? *well happy new year *anyway!



a little late for that ,don't ya think


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 14, 2007)

coz the last time i logged in at nf was about a month, thats 6 days before xmas...i was busy in the kitchen dattebayo...


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 15, 2007)

The first two chapters were great, the third less great. I think you should take your time and find some inspiration first instead of rushing it. Me, I've subscribed the thread, so I can wait.


----------



## DarkFire (Jan 23, 2007)

happy new year? chinese new year? lol later for dat and early for the other, and same here subscribied too


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 23, 2007)

hmmm no update ?


----------



## jere7782 (Jan 23, 2007)

i love the fanfic, but people i think will grow tired or waiting. I dont mind waiting but we all have a limit. I just read it so i have a long while till i give up on it. Good job!


----------



## Swehaan (Jan 23, 2007)

What he said Me wants der update.  

*Twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Vencet (Jan 23, 2007)

Whats up i mean ive been offline for months I got World of Warcraft for christmas and got hooked but any way your still not done come on plz finish it


----------



## DarkFire (Feb 9, 2007)

man still waiting for that update


----------



## nanashi666 (Mar 15, 2007)

good story waitin for update though. whens it coming


----------



## Vencet (Mar 15, 2007)

dude wtf i havent seen this thread forever now it comes back and theres still no update i mean come on


----------



## jere7782 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I guess there is no update yet. I havent been here in a while, well I guess ill be back in another month to see if there is an update.


----------



## MrBradMan (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeah, don't you hate when people write you a free and interesting subject and then have a life that gets in the way of that?

Sheesh, this story is too important to be bothered by such petty things as living one's life.


----------



## Pugthug (Mar 23, 2007)

T_T nice story ^_^


----------



## Vencet (Mar 23, 2007)

i think shes abbandoned us  waaaaaaaa aaaaaa aaaaaaaaaa and i was such a great story i might just have to take up where she left us


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 23, 2007)

Didnt you understand she abandoned us ?


----------



## Vencet (Mar 23, 2007)

well i was hopeing it wasnt true lol but im still debateing about picking up where she left off


----------



## Capacity (Mar 24, 2007)

love the fanfic and the pairin great job


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 5, 2007)

OH my goodness, I am sooooo sorry you guys! I cannot explain how worry I am! I've been going through some things lately, so that kept me from making stories! Please forgive me!


----------



## Vencet (Apr 5, 2007)

ok maybe this once but there must be a chapter up ver very soon or ull sufer the power of the curse seal


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 6, 2007)

:sweat I have yet to make another chapter, because like I said I've been going through some things. But I'll try to make one in due time!


----------



## Vencet (Apr 7, 2007)

okay just take your time of course make it good wirteing just try not to take to long to post it or well just do it moderatly quick


----------



## InLoveWithShikaMe (Apr 7, 2007)

i neeeeeeeeeeeedddddddd more pwease don't 4get about us!!!!.....take ur time though so it'll be gooder...better


----------



## salmonking2 (Apr 7, 2007)

the cheese it monster is coming for you!


----------



## Vencet (Apr 7, 2007)

anti sasuke bahhh not another hater


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 8, 2007)

I breezed throught what you have so far... its quite good i must say. I enjoythe way the story line is going and how you're developing it and all. Made me laugh a coupple of times too. The only thing thats hurting me personally is the dialogue... i think somebody earlier suggested to do it like new line when the next character starts, is easier to read that way. Other then that i think this is a good fan fic in the making.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 8, 2007)

is Chibi done with this fic cause i thought it had some poteential


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Apr 12, 2007)

How do I say this... life has been overwhelming me! But I'm not done with this fanfic, it just will take me some time to do it! I just hope that you will be loyal readers and stick with me


----------

